# Is It Possible to Block this Thread Subject from My Feed?



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jan 2019)

Or just ignore by my own volition?

The requests recently have been of less than zero interest to me and besides the OPs never return or pass on their gratitude.

My own fault for filling in a few and even passing on my opinions.


----------



## winjim (25 Jan 2019)

Click on your username at the top > ignore nodes > tick the subforums you want to ignore > save changes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jan 2019)

winjim said:


> Click on your username at the top > ignore nodes > tick the subforums you want to ignore > save changes.



Thank you. Done with glee. Appreciated.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or if you want to pick and choose you can click on thread tools and use "Ignore thread" to just ignore specific threads.
> 
> Hmmm ... maybe @Heltor Chasca can't hear me now!



No. Still comes up in my alerts. Thank you.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or if you want to pick and choose you can click on thread tools and use "Ignore thread" to just ignore specific threads.
> 
> Hmmm ... maybe @Heltor Chasca can't hear me now!



I can hear you still. It’s weird, but it sounds like you are stuck down a well or something.

Hello?

Can’t hear you now. I’ll get help.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jan 2019)

@Heltor Chasca (I know you can hear me if I tag you!) next time put site support questions in the site support section 
.... moving ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You need to do unwatch thread too maybe


If someone tags your username you will be alerted, even if you have the thread or forum on ignore.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Ignore Threads you started. 
For this thread.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If someone tags your username you will be alerted, even if you have the thread or forum on ignore.


Not if you have the user on ignore however...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Not if you have the user on ignore however...


Oh, I didn't know that.
@Heltor Chasca it would be a bit extreme to put @Dogtrousers on ignore because of the questionnaire forum


----------



## mickle (25 Jan 2019)

Ima gonna ignore this thread.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, I didn't know that.


Makes sense given you don't see what is posted by an ignoree


----------

